# What to feed my Shih Tzu puppy...



## hanky1044 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi

I am getting a little girl Shih Tzu in the next couple of weeks and I'm wondering what to feed her (as a puppy and as she grows up).

I have read that maybe it's best to feed ONLY dry food. But I would imagine that this would get very boring for her. So do you feed dry food or canned? Or maybe a variation..??

Also, there are so many different brands, IAMS, Bakers, Pedigree Chum, Ceaser, Hero, etc......

Plz Help!!!!! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome
Personally I do not like (not that I have eaten them myself) nor use any foods you have mentioned.
I am not a fan of dry food - but if I am left with no option my prefered brand NatureDiet I feel is one ofthe better food available (wet) but several other manufactures have introuced food of equal quality over the past year or so.

I wouldn't be in a rush to change from the food that you breeder is using initially - let the pup settle in first
regards
DT


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
I have been feeding my dog medi-cal which can only be purchase at my vet. It is excellent quality food, and also when there had the pet food scare /re-call, none of the ingredients where being used in my dogs food. Perhaps speaking with your vet would be the very best place to start. Good luck!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I also have a shi tzu and currently i am giving her Eukanuba... If you want to change your pet's food then you should do it gradually...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my Mums lhasa is on Arden Grange she also buys the best cuts of meat for him(hes ruined!)


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Please tell neither of you have named your Shih Tzu's ****!

LOL!

My mom has always told us she wants a Shih Tzu and she would call it Little ****! I have never known whether she is joking or if she is really serious!!!

Can you imagine taking your dog for a walk and calling it that?! I would die of embarrassment!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have you spoken to the breeder to see what she will have been fed on?


----------



## LadySmiley (Jan 21, 2009)

Alfie has a small amount of bakers complete in a morning, and about a quarter of a tin of wet food at night. He has Butchers superior, which is a bit extravagant, but since he eats such a small amount I don't mind paying it.


----------



## hanky1044 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys!!! I will be very careful about changing her food, obviously I won't do it straight away, I will carry on with what the breeder has been feeding her. I was just thinking long term that I wanted to make sure she was getting the right food!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Hanky, i have 4 Shih Tzus and also breed and bring mine up on Natures Best. They thrive on it. x


----------



## Ellieh11 (Apr 1, 2013)

LadySmiley said:


> Alfie has a small amount of bakers complete in a morning, and about a quarter of a tin of wet food at night. He has Butchers superior, which is a bit extravagant, but since he eats such a small amount I don't mind paying it.


Stop feeding your dog bakers it's terrible for him/her please change it for the safety of your dog but do it slowly by mixing it with the new food then just stop the bakers and only the new food


----------



## Xavierr (Oct 1, 2015)

hanky1044 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am getting a little girl Shih Tzu in the next couple of weeks and I'm wondering what to feed her (as a puppy and as she grows up).
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

The same thing happened with me when I brought Shih Tzu to my house for the first time. I was a bit reluctant while serving food to him. As per my experience I would suggest you to go for home made dog food. You can find plenty of sites where you can understand how to prepare dog food at home.

Yes, many dog owners serve dry food. The best thing about dry food is that they are easy to store and low cost. Dry food also ensures dry stools.

Happy serving best food to your lovely Shih Tzu


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I feed mine tinned (With a little dry, JWB) and have recently moved from Lilly's kitchen to Rocco (from Zooplus) and this is the first time I've seen him excited at tea time (he isn't a good eater). They do puppy food and trial packs. If you get a recommendation from a vet please still check its good food, I was talking to a lady who's vet told her to feed her Iams, which is terrible, and if you think Iams is bad you should see what's in Bakers......Steve


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hopefully they'll have found a suitable food by now considering the pup will now be six years old lol


----------



## Isabelle Thomas (Jan 8, 2018)

your pup should be 9 yo now. hoping for great health. Shih tzu puppies love fresh or cooked baby carrots and are good for their health. However, you can give a shih tzu puppy healthy food treats.


----------

